# pubblica assistenza



## la fée

"Assistance Publique": peut-on employer ce terme pour parler d'une association de secouristes bénévoles? Grazie, merci!!!


----------



## Nunou

Francamente non so, io per _Assistance publique_ ho sempre inteso un tipo di aiuto economico-sociale che viene dallo Stato, in caso di soccorritori (pronto soccorso/primo soccorso) penserei piuttosto a un "_service (public) d'aide (médicale)_" ( tipo SAMU - http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Service_d'aide_médicale_urgente o altra organizzazione di soccorso immediato) ma nel tuo caso si tratta di un'associazione di volontari non di un servizio pubblico(statale) e questo mi porta in confusione....forse può andar bene _service d'aide bénévole /services bénévoles (de secours) _... 

Sentiamo cosa ne dicono gli altri...

Ciao.


----------



## matoupaschat

la fée said:


> "Assistance Publique": peut-on employer ce terme pour parler d'une association de secouristes bénévoles? Grazie, merci!!!


Ciao La Fée,
Che cosa intendi esattamente con "secouristes bénévoles"? Quelli che si occupano per esempio di soccorso in mare/montagna, o altri che lavorano in ambito sociale?
Ciao Nunou,
D'accordo con te. Io sono sempre a disagio quando si parla di tali argomenti, perché la realtà belga è spesso diversa e sospetto che le informazioni richieste interessino piuttosto la Francia...


----------



## Nunou

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao La Fée,
> Che cosa intendi esattamente con "secouristes bénévoles"? Quelli che si occupano per esempio di soccorso in mare/montagna, o altri che lavorano in ambito sociale?
> Ciao Nunou,
> D'accordo con te. Io sono sempre a disagio quando si parla di tali argomenti, perché la realtà belga è spesso diversa e sospetto che le informazioni richieste interessino piuttosto la Francia...



...pensa che dalle mie parti i soccorritori non professionisti (pronto soccorso stradale / ambulanze) si chiamano addirittura "samaritaines" 
e se sei in _Assistance (publique)_ vuol dire che non hai più mezzi di sussistenza e quindi ti mantiene lo stato... 
A meno che La Fée intenda pubblica assistenza nel senso di assistenza gratuita e/o per tutti i bisognosi di soccorso, in italiano lo si può intendere anche così.

Ciao.


----------



## la fée

Grazie a entrambi... in effetti mi riferivo alle varie associazioni dotate di ambulanze e gestite da personale volontario, che in Italia chiamiamo quasi sempre "Pubblica Assistenza... (seguito da un nome)" e mi interessava la traduzione in francese di questo appellativo!


----------

